# Hey there



## Cota1992 (Jun 16, 2007)

I found this site awhile back but didn't have time to really check it out until now. I have studied WWII most of my life and always enjoyed learning new things. 
I've been hooked on the P-47D since seeing one live at the Madera CA Airshow in 1993 and always have had a soft spot for B-25s, Wildcats, Typhoones, Huricanes and of course B-17s.
One of the biggest events of my wedding weekend in 2004 was getting to see a real FW-190 in person.
Looking forward to spending more time on here,
Art


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2007)

Cota1992 said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Wildcat
> Art



 Ah thanks mate, welcome to the site


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.

If it was a highlight to see a real 190 then you need to come to Europe. Every museum has a real one.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey mate,

lovely taste in planes


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cota1992 said:


> One of the biggest events of my wedding weekend in 2004 was getting to see a real FW-190 in person.
> Art



If seeing an FW-190 was one of the "biggest events" of your wedding weekend then we need to talk! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 18, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> If seeing an FW-190 was one of the "biggest events" of your wedding weekend then we need to talk! Welcome to the forum.



Well, yeah, there were a FEW things that were higher on the list that weekend 

It was a stressful wedding and seeing the 190 was a break I needed on the way to the rehersal to not go into "the kill all the inlaws" mode.

The funny thing was I had my mother in law take a photo of the bride to be and me in front of it...and she photo shopped it and _cropped the plane out so we could be seen better.._

Never mind the thousands of other photos she took that weekend...lol!

Thanks for the warm welcomes!
Art


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the house of fun matey!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome Art!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> If it was a highlight to see a real 190 then you need to come to Europe. Every museum has a real one.



Hi Adler,

I think you mean in Germany, 'cause I never saw one here in the Netherlands or in Begium. As a matter of fact, I don't recall to have seen any LW plane here, just spits and mustangs and an occasional Fokker replica. Plenty of german panther tanks though. Would love to see some LW aircraft. Which museum in germany would you recomend?

Marcel


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Art
here's one to make you feel welcome (Duxford April 2007)


----------

